
Google's Grand Plan to Make Your Brain Irrelevant  - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/business/2014/01/google-buying-way-making-brain-irrelevant/
======
DigitalSea
Considering everyone just Google's the answers to things instead of reading
books or learning something new to find the answers, I'd argue Google made our
brains irrelevant a very long time ago.

